# Muskie on Lake Sallie



## mallykiller

So me and my buddy were fishing for Walleyes yesterday on Lake Sallie and he happened to land a 44 inch Muskie. At first we thought it was a Northern because we figured that there was no way that muskies were in this lake, but it turned out to be a muskie and he actually landed it on 8 lb test eventhough it only took 30 minutes.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Is that fish still swimming or did you kill it like some of the walleye guys have been doing??


----------



## drjongy

That fish has some girth to it for a 44 incher....nice!!!


----------



## BrianLucky13

Thats cause its a Sallie fish!!


----------



## waterwolf

Nice fish. Great colors.


----------



## njsimonson

Sweet!

Congrats, and don't get hooked.


----------



## mallykiller

no dont worry that fish is still swimming, my buddy is a big muskie fishermen so i could never do something like that


----------



## BrianLucky13

Ok good!! Just worried about the half hour fight!!! Muskies cant take the abbuse like a normal fish.


----------



## drjongy

Are you guys sure that is only a 44 incher....looks a lot bigger!?

Thanks for releasing the fish!! :beer:


----------



## BrianLucky13

Fish will look bigger if you take a good pic!!! 

I have 52-54 inch fish that look like 45 inchers. The best thing to look at is the head of the fish!!! If it looks bigger then th guys head in the pic then its normally over that 50 inch mark!!! Of course all fish are different but thats kind of the rule of thumb!!!

Have you been out Drongy??? The lakes are gonna be putting out big fish starting later this week and will last to the middle of next week!!! This is by far my favorite moon face of the summer!! Bring on the long skinny fish!!!

Good Luck everyone and release your fish so I can catch it!!!


----------



## sodakhunter13

I have never caught nor fished for any muskie since we don't have them around here so I'm gonna ask a stupid question... What makes them so vulnerable to long fights on the end of a rod?


----------



## BrianLucky13

Muskies are NOT like a walleye or a pike. They are a very week fish. Especially when it comes to high water temps. A long battle will force too much oxygen into the blood or something like that(im not an expert.) A long fight will pretty much kill a fish. Even though they swim away they still mite not make it!!

Another thing that is bad is having a fish roll around on the buttom of your boat. They need the slim on the outside of their skin, and if they dont they can get diseases and then die!!

One thing that people dont relieze is catching fish when its below freezing. The cold can freeze their eyes and their slimmy coating. Which of course and bad

Best thing to do is be prepared and always have hook cutters, a good net, and long pliers.

I know walleye guys dont carry most of that stuff in their boat and if you dont, try to keep the fish in the water while you unhook it. Then if you need to take a pic only have it out of the water for a couple of seconds!!!

Most fish I catch I do not take pictures of cuz I wanna be able to save the fish and keep it in the water the whole time. (Ive caught some of the same fish 6 times in the last couple years.)

Some people are going to read this and say BS, but when your on the water and see fish dying every week from being miss handled its a sad thing. A 50 inch fish is around 16-18 years old and it takes a long time to get another one that size!!! It also cost the state millions of dollars to release these fish!!

Hope that helps a little!!!


----------



## Snowgooser

In regards to long fights with big fish, many years ago when I was guiding in Ontario I asked Bob Meisikomer that same question. He said it was due to lactic acid build up in the muscle. Just like in us humans after a work out, except the fish is is all muscle and they can't get ride of it as fast. That is just what I was told, and he is "Mr.Muskie". Matt Thompson out of Minneapolis also said the same thing. Again, just what I was told, no scientific proof to back it up.


----------



## njsimonson

The above two posts parallel this writing. The article takes the science and puts it in angler speak, so you get a good idea as to the threat factors to over-played fish.

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/article ... onditions/


----------



## BrianLucky13

Thanks njsimonson!!!


----------



## USAlx50

Snowgooser said:


> In regards to long fights with big fish, many years ago when I was guiding in Ontario I asked Bob Meisikomer that same question. He said it was due to lactic acid build up in the muscle. Just like in us humans after a work out, except the fish is is all muscle and they can't get ride of it as fast. That is just what I was told, and he is "Mr.Muskie". Matt Thompson out of Minneapolis also said the same thing. Again, just what I was told, no scientific proof to back it up.


Yup.. warm weather amplifies things badly. Matt Thompson is a great guy, always very helpful and friendly to me when I was a young tike that lived for musky fishing.

Edit: almost forgot, congrats on the fish! That is a very nice looking fish for a 44"


----------



## mallykiller

yea im not to sure if it was actually 44 or not because our scale only went up to 36 and we just guessed after that


----------



## Arkman

Where is lake sallie? By Detroit Lakes? Have you been having good luck there (other then your giant fish)?


----------

